# need help writing a thank you note to the breeder



## candj315

My little miracle pup Laci wouldn't have survived her first few weeks of life with a cleft palate/lip if it was not for her breeders immense love and care for the puppies she raises (of course chihuahuas only!).

I want to write her a thank you note from my family (we also go them some fancy dog cookies and a gift card to pet smart) but of course I am a loss for words. 

Of course I will include a thank you but I really want it to be a heart felt and chihuahua-inspired. 

Any suggestions?

cute phrases or quotes?

Thanks so much <3!


----------



## jesuschick

Without going into what I do for a living, you could consider me somewhat an expert in this area. 

The best thing that you can do is speak naturally (like you were speaking to her) and from the heart. Say what you mean to say. The most remembered notes follow that idea. 

I would simply share (in your own words) that your family's life is richer because of your baby and you would not have her and now so healthy if not for her extra care and effort. Share how you appreciate that she is a trusted and kind breeder who refused to accept or see your sweet one as somehow damaged or disposable. 

Do not worry about being clever. Just be you.


----------



## Deme

Sometimes simple is best,

So you could say something like this written as a poem.

Thank you seems such so inadequate but it comes from the depths of our hearts
Without your care, your love and devotion, Laci's life would not had a start
Showering us with her fun, laughter and love makes our family totally new
So once again I can only say... a huge heartfelt THAK YOU


----------

